# Rival Watch Co.



## nolsj (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi. I've just been given my grandads old watch it's by the RIVAL Watch company. Does anyone know anything about them.

I will post pics later as I'd love to find out everything I can about it.

Cheers. Nols.


----------

